# Leisure Battery Help Please....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Hymer B504 with 2 x Exide 80ah gel leisure batteries charged via EBL101 Schaudt electroblok*

1st question...

Both batteries tested on last service and one is on its way out so I'm thinking this is a good time to switch to conventional leisure batteries and up the power a bit.
There is a big warning sticker next to the batteries which says - _*"Gel Batteries! Do not replace by conventional batteries!"*_

Is it ok to ignore this sticker as long as I switch the elecktroblok setting from 'gel' to 'normal'??

2nd question...

If yes to the above - what is the correct dissconnecting/reconnecting sequence for the cables joining the 2 batteries together?

3rd question...

I intend to replace with 2 115ah (exide pp115) batteries mainly because of their similar dimensions. Will the elektrobloc be man enough to charge 230ah's worth of batteries or will I have to consider fitting lower power ones or maybe upgrade the charging set up?

Go easy with me, I'm not the brightest spark when it comes to elecktrickery..

TIA

Pete


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay

I have just emailed schaudt-gmbh.de about getting a manual for our EBL 99. The manual should give this info. www.schaudt-gmbh.de. Sorry i cannot be of more help.

steve & ann. teensvan


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> *Hymer B504 with 2 x Exide 80ah gel leisure batteries charged via EBL101 Schaudt electroblok*
> 
> 1st question...
> 
> ...


Hi Pete

As to do not change, i changed mine.
I changed to 2x110 just changed to WET on electrobloc and changed menu as described on link below.

Hope that helps

Steve

See menu

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-295438.html#295438


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I think the issue is you should not change 1 to a lead/acid, while you still have a gel attached, ie dont mix.

As for what wire to disconnect first, it is my understanding that you should always disconnect the earth (-) first,,,,

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve (teensvan), no problems, thanks for the reply.

Steve (SandJ), thats brilliant, just the info I was after, didn't realise you had to change the menu settings.

Just one more question - K values are mentioned, did you have to calculate a K value or did you just programme in '220' for the a/h of your batteries?

Pete.

ps, i'm going to check the menu tommorrow to see if its currently set properly (160ah) as I'm not sure if this was done when I asked for an additional battery to be added when I originally bought the van, if not, I wonder if that contributed to one battery going pear shaped?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Blimey, too many Steves on this forum 

Thanks Steve (steco1958)...



> I think the issue is you should not change 1 to a lead/acid, while you still have a gel attached, ie dont mix.


Thats ok as I'm replacing both batteries with lead/acid.



> As for what wire to disconnect first, it is my understanding that you should always disconnect the earth (-) first,,,,


Ok, so disconnect (-)ive first but does it matter in what order I disconnect all the other cables connecting each battery together?
...and when I reconnect, what order then?

Told you it wasn't my top subject 

Pete


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Once the (-) is disconnected (Both Batts) this breaks the integrity of the 12v dc circuits, then you should be ok to disconnect anything else.

I have just had a thought if you have a solar panel, make sure you isolate the feed from the Solar panel to the battery / Distribution board first.

Steve


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*leisure battery*

Hi,I think there may be an issue if the engine battery is Gel as the charger operates on both.Or so I was warned when I asked this question three weeks ago.


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

The reason for the warning not to replace gel with open lead acid is that the latter can gas and therefore release explosive mixture of hydrogen and oxygen into your van.

Therefore, if you do replace you should make sure the batteries are vented to outside.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

steco1958 said:


> I have just had a thought if you have a solar panel, make sure you isolate the feed from the Solar panel to the battery / Distribution board first.
> 
> Steve


No solar panel fitted (yet), that will be my next dilemma.



wackwyco said:


> Hi,I think there may be an issue if the engine battery is Gel as the charger operates on both.Or so I was warned when I asked this question three weeks ago.


Great, something else to worry about :roll: I'll check the the engine battery type in the morning, thanks. You're not another Steve are you :lol:

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pieterv said:


> The reason for the warning not to replace gel with open lead acid is that the latter can gas and therefore release explosive mixture of hydrogen and oxygen into your van.
> 
> Therefore, if you do replace you should make sure the batteries are vented to outside.


Thanks pieterv, I have thought about venting the batteries and have a plan for that. I asked just in case it was referring to other potential problems that may arise.

Many thanks to everyone so far... Will the standard Hymer/Schaudt set up be ok for charging 230 ah's worth of lead/acid batteries?

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Yes.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave, how uncharacteristically monosyllabic of you. :wink:

Pete


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Pete

Yes disconnect the earth first and replace it last.

Put a fuse in line see below all is explained

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

I just programed the 220

It is about time you sold the Hymer and bought a Swift

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Thanks Dave, how uncharacteristically monosyllabic of you. "

Taking that as a cue you would like more than the answer  , unless you have run the batteries down to lower than 50%, which is unkind for their life if you do it habitually, then most times you have hook-up you will want to put in a maximum of 115Ah overnight. Even a 20Amp charger would do this, though it would take somewhat longer than 115/20 hours because the charge rate drops off as it gets fully charged.

The only other application, as you like aires/ stellplatz, would be to get the maximum charge in in 1 hour, say. Well here you would not want a charger more than 45A max, as it would be in excess of a fifth of the battery capacity (230/5) which is also a good guide to ensure battery life. For the number of times I would want that, however, it would not be worth upgrading your charger to achieve 45A. Probably a more versatile and cost effective way would be to fit a Sterling B-to-B charger as well, as I have.

"Will the standard Hymer/Schaudt set up be ok for charging 230 ah's worth of lead/acid batteries? "
Or more succinctly, yes 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

SandJ said:


> I just programed the 220
> 
> It is about time you sold the Hymer and bought a Swift
> 
> ...


Thanks again Steve. Shan't be selling the Hymer, far superior product to Swift (imho), besides, i'd have to flog that silverscreen as well wouldn't I 



DABurleigh said:


> The only other application, as you like aires/ stellplatz, would be to get the maximum charge in in 1 hour, say. Well here you would not want a charger more than 45A max, as it would be in excess of a fifth of the battery capacity (230/5) which is also a good guide to ensure battery life. For the number of times I would want that, however, it would not be worth upgrading your charger to achieve 45A. Probably a more versatile and cost effective way would be to fit a Sterling B-to-B charger as well, as I have.


Dave, are you a mind reader? That was going to be my next question. I was pondering whether a B2B charger would be the best way to go in the first instance rather than solar power given the majority of my camping is out of season and short stops of no longer than 2 days followed by a drive to our next stoppover.

Do you or anyone else know if there are any compatibility problems with the Sterling B2B and Schaudt electrobloc? I think I remember someone mentioning this before?

Pete


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> SandJ said:
> 
> 
> > I just programed the 220
> ...


Pete

Johhny F (mangothemadmonk) has just had one fitted to his Hymer by Leisuretech i believe. Give them a call excellent company

http://www.leisuretechservices.com/

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

On your latter point first, the only issue is in the cheap way the Elektroblok does current monitoring. Because it does it IN the control box, then if you wire anything separate from that it cannot monitor the current over time properly. If they did it the correct way, as Victron, Sterling and other battery monitors do it, AT the battery by means of a shunt, then there is no issue as it measures what is going into and out of the battery by whatever means - it simply doesn't care.

In short, no problem with Sterling B-to-B, but the Elektroblok Ah readings will be false. You might have a word with Andy at Roadpro over wiring through the elektroblok - I think he was going to pursue it.

As to whether a B-to-B is right for you, well, it is a cracking product IF your consumption and mileage scenario is appropriate for it. The increase in charge into your batteries in a given time, over that of a standard split-charge set up (but with decent thick wiring) isn't that great when your batteries are half-empty, nor when they only need a top-up of 20Ah or so. In the middle area, it does help. 

In many motorhomers scenarios, I suspect a third battery is a better compromise. This would not apply for a fortnight in winter without hookup, however, when you would indeed be limited to your alternator (or genny at a push...) until high-power fuel-cell technology off Autogas becomes avaliable at a sensible price (my guess on this is 2013-2014!)

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I think the Sterling is the way to go for me.

I've emailed Andy @ Roadpro, I'll let you know how I get on.

Pete


----------

